# MCE MbK



## kier (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi my modding friends, 
I'm working almost 2 weeks now on a nice little project
And would like to share this with you. A kind of MCE / NAS for in the living room 
(actually the only place without a PC) My wife was always against this, so I had to promise that it has to be a winner
And (almost) without sponsorship  

This year's Cebit, I bought a kind of prototype NAS thing , made of some Acrylic and aluminum.
Real ugly,  but this is gonna change....I hope 












I have a few last remaining pieces of UV green acrylic so this I'm gonna use for this build, with black 

Hardware:
2x HDD, Western Digital Greenpower 1.5TB
1x  Intel 160 GB SSD 
Een Asus E45M1-1 Deluxe
Een 220 Watt Coolermaster PSU
4x 60mm Coolermaster fans 

The "thing" disassembled
















And everything pulled apart






The Asus mobo





















Enough Sata's and a PCI-e






DDR3






It fits 











Already cut 2 green pieces of acrylic 

Top






Bottom






And placed the 2 HDD's











Fits next to the motherboard






For both sides I have cut a piece of UV green acrylic






Cut the shapes for the air-outlet






Same form as the original, still need to cut the fanholes for the 60mm fans






Also cut a piece acrylic for the front. And another piece slightly curved with 60mm fanholes.






I changed the fanholes and made square holes ​​with the dimensions of the fans











And sawn an aluminum plate with fanholes, this will be black acrylic which is looking better, I think





















In the upper layers of black and green acrylic (in the middle) I cut a rectangle with the dimensions of an SSD











The cut rectangular green acrylic on the SSD.











Made the aluminum bars black.











And a little teaser for the next update


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 22, 2012)

Very cool, can't wait to see it completed!


----------



## kier (Jul 22, 2012)

Ok you guys, this is becoming a high speed build The small tubes/ spacers that I showed in previous update is to create distances between the green and black acrylic

Step by step






Green acrylic on top











placed the bars






Placed the original sides with 60mm fans mounted






Cut a horizontal plate and placed it






Against this comes the bent piece of acrylic with the 60mm fans






Here I slide the existing piece and clamp the curved piece






Also cut the fanholes in the side plates






Placed the spacers also to the side panels. (bolts are going to be replaced  )











Both sides






And on top placed spacers again with a piece of black acrylic





















Most acrylic is finished, Next job placing the hardware


----------



## kier (Jul 29, 2012)

*Update !!!*

Coolermaster has given me a nice little PSU. The flex ATX 220w 
















Sad but true ... has to open for the sleeve job






First series of cables sleeved black.






Molex etc. also black






Used my Lamptron for the first time and must say it is a very useful kit.






Made the 24pins green.






And some black (had no more green)











To fit everything I have placed the mobo, HDDs and rams.











Placed the HDDs with some spacers






Now I can anticipate the little space I have left, so i've made ​​an aluminum tray for the PSU
















Made it black
















And attached it to the green acrylic.






Also made the rear from a piece of aluminium and cut the recesses for the IO shield and the PSU






Made the IO shield black






Fortunaly I had still some black Dominators






And now the challenge to get everything in the case ... but will certainly succeed


----------



## kier (Oct 11, 2012)

Little change of plans but I've got the solution!!! 
My wife wanted something for her Iphone, smartphone, Ipad, Tablet, MCE and NAS


























Hopefully this will keep her quiet


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 11, 2012)

Having started a mini-itx project of my own, I will be following this one closely!

As always awesome work!


----------



## kier (Mar 17, 2013)

Hmm, forgotten to update this one...sorry 


*Final Update!!!*

Where were we. The SSD I think
I have a nice 60GB SSD, this is more than enough for her.











Some extra storage






On the pictures you can also see that I have removed the sleeve... With it there was no room left.






Made some LEDs and a switch in ​​it
















Power on





















Made a cover for the front






Must find some nicer bolts lol






The cover for supporting her.....
















And installed W8, time for her to find out how it works and where everything is






That's it!!!


----------



## Geofrancis (Mar 17, 2013)

That is cool it looks so professional.

I might try and put a ipad dock on my router build.


----------

